# breeze has finally burst!!



## x.kathy.x (Jun 7, 2009)

:lol: we have 10 new little pinkies form our other blue doe 'Breeze' she's been holding on to these for a while now and is a good few days behind Flicker.
 only problem is 8 bucks and only 2 does :?: , which is a bit of a pane  so i will reduce them down a bit later on.
They look pailer than flickers 4, which may be ok as her's were all lovely blacks  may actually get a few blues this time :roll: only time will tell.
pics to follow


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

oooh, i love blues! I've set myself a mission to get one this year :lol:
Pictures!!! and i hope there are some blues, they are gorrrgeous


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

have another look in a couple of days their willies have been known to fall off :lol:

hope for your sake you have more than 2 does


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

this is breezeys bubs, she littered in the same nest as flicker... which they insist on keep moving around the rub, every time u go to look at the bubs theyre in a different place :roll:


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Lookit all the squishy babies! How cute.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

yes theyre very sweet, and all quite chubby with their little tummies full of milk  x


----------



## x.kathy.x (Jun 7, 2009)

:lol: I fear another lot of blacks though :roll: :roll:but do seem to have more does than first thought, thankfully :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Its a shame i'm not closer to you! =oO

I would totally steal a black buck from you! hee

Willow xx


----------

